# New girl at Glasgow Royal Inf. Hi. x



## eliyza (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi,

Thank goodness I found you!  Been searcing for you for ages.... anyhoo.

Monday just, me and DH attended GRI for our Hep and HIV blood tests, and an introduction to what was in front of us.  Really looking forward to it, just getting to the top of the waiting list felt like winning the lottery. 

I always find it very difficult to talk to anyone about this infertility.  Only my parents and sister have ever known, for all these years (and obviously the husbands) it is only since we got the appt thru that we have told his parents.  It always makes me feel such a freak. And particularly that, "well I know someone who was infertile for a million years and then she had 25 babies straight off!" 

Well I am hoping to be able to talk to people on here and at least get the worries and moans shared.  Perhaps one day, Ill have some good news to share, who knows.

If you are at GRI or have been, any advice or info would be much welcomed.

Thanks for being there FF.  Good luck to everyone.  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi eliyza
Welcome to FF, it was really brave of you to post - there are two good threads which you might want to have a look at - one on the IVF board for people going through IVF at Glasgow Royal and a similar thread on the ICSI board.  There are quite a few of us on there!
It does really help being able to talk to people who are going through the same situation.
We are currently waiting for our turn on the NHS waiting list at the Royal, the waiting time has gone up though so it looks like it will be June or July for our pre-screening appointment.  I can imagine what it feels like getting to the top of the list!!!
There are so many people out there with their own comments and stories, people usually mean well but the comments can sometimes be quite insensitive - this site is great for venting and having a wee rant though!
Take care
Love Boo x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi eliyza and welcome to ff . I'm sure you will find loads of support and advise here.   with your journey of ttc-hopefully it won't be to long to wait now! Sending you a bubble and some

  

Take care, Mel***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi eliyza and welcome to ff

Good luck with everything and hope u get lots of support on this site

Kate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF *eliyza*  
 on reaching the top of the waiting list!
I assume your going to be going for an IVF cycle and so wanted to wish you  & 

Also if you want to join in any of the other threads on FF please do!

take a look on the index page and click to whatever catchs your eye 

there is always someone to have a natter with.

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Eliyza,
welcome to FF, i wish you and DH all the very best for your treatment. i hope it all goes your way. 
i know how you feel about talking to people about infertility, ive just been through IUI and ive had coments about how ill i look this morning up at the school gates (i have 2 children from previous marriage), and how i should cheer up! (if only they knew) and then from those i know ie mother in law "when are you going to give us a grandchild? oh sorry i forgot your having treatment", my DH was even told by his friend (yes a friend!) "trade her in for one that works properly!" and that was in front of me just after our 1st failed treatment!. it is so tough and we girls need nerves of steel. 
all the very best, take care
Corrina


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

welcome to FF Eliyza
u will get all the support u need on here and get the advise u need even if ur not asking for advise and just want to rant join the club it makes us feel better
good luck with ur IVF ive not got that far yet im hoping i dont have to im on my last 3 months of tamoxifen (in place of clomid )if that doesnt work and my test come bak +iv for ENDO &PCOS then that will b the nxt step 4 me 
take care stph


----------



## JPIGLET (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi new girl . I think I must be what they call an old girl at GRI  - I have been attaending for 4 year and also currently at the top of the IVF waiting list - had my pre screening - but last month when I phone to start they told me I couldn't because the theatre would be closed over the Easter holidays - I phoned again this month and was told no again due to the back log from last month !! Fingers crossed for nerxt month - sorry to be so dismal about things - feeling very low today 

The staff and nurse at GRI are great really friendly and honestly u can ask them anything. Dr Yates is the best man to see - he really gets things moving for you.

Best of luck


----------

